# Viles veïnes



## TraductoraPobleSec

Què us sembla *viles veïnes* per a l'original *suburbs*?

"Nex day we took an afternoon drive and saw some of the suburbs". A hill called Gracias, outside the city, commands a grand view of it and of the harbour.

Es tracta d'un text sobre Barcelona escrit per una dama victoriana de finals del XIX i, és clar, llavors Gràcia, Sarrià, Sants, eren viles independents.

Gràcies.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Si més no, no dius cap mentida. És el que eren, i em sembla molt encertat.


----------



## chics

Estic d'acord.


----------



## ampurdan

No diu cap mentida, però potser no és l'expressió que hagués fet servir aquesta senyora, si hagués parlat en català, des de la seva perspectiva. Crec que l'expressió "suburb" subratlla la dependència d'aquests antics municipis respecte del de la ciutat de Barcelona. Penseu que l'original també hagués pogut dir "neighbouring towns". No és que se m'acudeixi res molt millor, però potser alguna cosa com "poblacions de rodalies" faria més al cas, no?


----------



## RIU

Pregunto: un suburbi no és pas un barri un xic allunyat?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> No diu cap mentida, però potser no és l'expressió que hagués fet servir aquesta senyora, si hagués parlat en català, des de la seva perspectiva. Crec que l'expressió "suburb" subratlla la dependència d'aquests antics municipis respecte del de la ciutat de Barcelona. Penseu que l'original també hagués pogut dir "neighbouring towns". No és que se m'acudeixi res molt millor, però potser alguna cosa com "poblacions de rodalies" faria més al cas, no?


 
Ho havia pensat, però alhora també crec que per aquí sempre ens hem referit a aquests nuclis (Gràcia, Sants, Sarria, etc.) com a "viles".



RIU said:


> Pregunto: un suburbi no és pas un barri un xic allunyat?


 
No necessàriament, Riu; si més no, en les ciutats anglosaxones on jo he viscut. 

Gràcies a tothom i, si voleu fer cap més aportació, encara tinc temps de fer canvis.


----------



## Gittel

A mi, les viles veïnes m'agraden.
 Respecte a això de les poblacions de rodalies, vaig llegir un article sobre aquesta paraula. En català només existeix en singular, és a dir, hauríem de dir poblacions de la rodalia. De fet, la Renfe va traduir malament el terme i per això ara tothom fa servir la paraula malament. A València, si no m'equivoco, la línia de la Renfe sí que es diu Rodalia


----------



## brau

Gittel said:


> A València, si no m'equivoco, la línia de la Renfe sí que es diu Rodalia



Cert. I sempre m'he preguntat perquè deien Cercanías i Rodalia, una en plural i l'altra en singular. Mira tu, ara ja ho sé. 

Respecte al tema... potser arribe una miqueta tard, però què tal "poblacions/viles del voltant"?


----------

